# USC or Chapman for screenwriting?



## emariestopfer (Mar 21, 2010)

So I know that USC is considered a pretty prestigious school for film, but when it comes to the actual screenwriting major, which would be better? I was accepted into both and I don't know which to choose...I was surprised that I got into USC, and i love that school, but chapman gave me a significantly higher amount of scholarship. Would USC be worth it?


----------



## DZeff (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm not a screenwriting major, but this semester I have a screenwriting class at Chapman... and the professor is extremely awesome. He doesn't teach theory; everything in the class is practical and really preps you for writing in the industry.


----------

